# Studying In The USA



## autumnstar (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello there, been a while since I've been around on the forums. 

I'm looking at going to study in the US next year. Which route is the better one to take to get a bachelor's degree? 2 years in college, a year on OJT and then 2 years in Uni? Or 4 years in Uni?

Also, with sponsorship, in what ways can a cousin sponsor me?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You are a bit late for 2010 applications. First you have to apply at an institution and be admitted to start your visa process. Have you secured the required financing?

Read through some of the old threads about sponsorship. This question gets answered frequently.


----------



## autumnstar (Feb 7, 2009)

Is there not an intake for College in Summer? Which is July?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

When do you think your application has to be accepted, your visa applied for, your tuiting for the first year paid ... This is not a ten day process. US students start applying at good schools a year or two out.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Applications for most universities need to be in about now - up until around December or January) for admission next fall (i.e. September 2010). The "better" route to go really depends on what you're planning to study, your budget and lots of other factors. But sticking a year of OJT in there will cause you some visa difficulties, as normally a student visa limits your working time allowable.

But a cousin won't do you any good in the visa game. Has to be a parent, adult child or sibling.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## autumnstar (Feb 7, 2009)

If a cousin is not sponsoring in the visa area, what other areas can he/she sponsor?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

autumnstar said:


> If a cousin is not sponsoring in the visa area, what other areas can he/she sponsor?


What other sorts of "sponsoring" are there?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

autumnstar said:


> If a cousin is not sponsoring in the visa area, what other areas can he/she sponsor?


Checkbook?


----------

